# Vis July 27 Destin area



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

From Liberty Ship - surface to 50' was around 30' below 50' to bottom at 85' vis was about 2 inches!

From 4 Anchor Rock - ( 4 miles south of Destin Pass ) same vis as Liberty Ship.

Heard that bridge rubble was about 20'


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!:thumbup:


----------

